# SMB sport boots vs. Classic Equine sport boots?



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

I am trying to decide between SMBs and Classic Equines. I am looking for a durable boot that will last a while that offers lots of support and protection for while I am jumping. Which is the best for this?


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I've used both and I prefer the Classic Equines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

I really like these No Turn bellboots. I purchased these bell boots after every other pair I own rubbed my new horse's sensitive skin. I was impressed with the quality and construction of these boots - they are very well made and have held up well so far! The fit is great, my mare has a lot of bone and these are adjustable enough to fit her well. No rubbing after many weeks of wear. These are less expensive than many other brands I've tried and still hold up better and do the job better. Love the color choice and would definitely recommend these!


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

chukka said:


> I really like these No Turn bellboots. I purchased these bell boots after every other pair I own rubbed my new horse's sensitive skin. I was impressed with the quality and construction of these boots - they are very well made and have held up well so far! The fit is great, my mare has a lot of bone and these are adjustable enough to fit her well. No rubbing after many weeks of wear. These are less expensive than many other brands I've tried and still hold up better and do the job better. Love the color choice and would definitely recommend these!


Are they the classic equine ones???


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

I like classic equine, I've had both and the classic equine is my preferred choice (and the preferred choice of many of my horse friends). Though my last SMBs were the SMB III.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

